# Update on the Dogs ....



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Took Lola and Bogart to the tennis courts to play tennis NOT lol ... Just some randoms Enjoy ....


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

looking good! I like how in your pictures your kids always seem to enjoy themselves playing with the hounds, looks like a great family! Pain no doubt but great 

Your picking up your new pup soon too aren't ya?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Km! Yep we are getting her this sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That looks like a fun game of tennis!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> Thanks Km! Yep we are getting her this sunday!!!!!!!


Awesome, i'm excited for you! All them reds


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics they both look great. Lola sure is getting big.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Magical flying pups! That's amazing! Ooh wait until I show Brayden tomorrow morning he will be stoked. Great shots, Sadie! Tennis courts rock to play on don't they?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

They look good. How old is Lola? she looks really big or has it just been that long since I last seen a photo of her?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Heck yeah girl beats a dog park any day of the week!  Thanks Guys


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Patience Lola was born June 3rd so she is 4 months old


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, they grow up too fast! I can't wait to see her mature.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

One happy little family  they look great!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great pics, Love the ones of Bogart in the air, boy can jump


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Silly red dog pictures!! they look great!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Sharp looking dogs. Sucks they have to grow so fast though.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I love the one of Lola looking like she is about to take off with some zoomies if she wasn't attached to the leash, lol. She is growing so fast!! Bogart is looking handsome as always Love the face shots


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I got those just for you Ames  Thanks Hun .. I love them


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LOL I got those just for you Ames  Thanks Hun .. I love them


awww you're the best!! can't get over Lola's nose, looks like such a cool pattern


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looking good, bogart finally coming into his own.. Hey! Wheres Ava? Your a red nose down .. ?? LOL break stick in each hand right? Hahahaha 

loving your crew~


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Ava is here with me she cant be around Lola ... Lol not for too long anyway I will get some more up of her when I get back from picking up the new pup.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

**



Sadie said:


> Ava is here with me she cant be around Lola ... Lol not for too long anyway I will get some more up of her when I get back from picking up the new pup.


:rofl:emember it, cuz I said it... (Smokey, FRIDAY) LOL

Im sorry I knew that was gonna be hell.......... Isnt she a house dog too?

Sounds like a firehazard situation indeed........


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

so is bogie driving? Surely you can't be driving & gp'n @ the same time lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl:emember it, cuz I said it... (Smokey, FRIDAY) LOL
> 
> Im sorry I knew that was gonna be hell.......... Isnt she a house dog too?
> 
> Sounds like a firehazard situation indeed........


Believe it or not they are fighting over Bogart that was Avas man before Lola hit the scenes and stole him from her Lmao.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

see.. I love it when bitches fight over a stud.. thats good stuff you got there.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

they look gread chica, can't wait to see pics of the new pup!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are some awesome action photo Tara. I love Bogart he is a handsome red boy. Lola is a charmer for sure.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great photos Tara! Boy do they look like they’re having a blast! Bogart is really coming along nicely. :clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't have a thread named the same as my thread..... oops I think that was my fault! LMAO I got confused when I saw your pictures in what I thought was my thread


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at all that red!


----------

